# The Berkshire 22nd March 2017



## richart (Oct 27, 2016)

Date for your diaries. My golf society, The Mariners, is playing The Berkshire, Red course, on Wednesday 22nd March 2017

Cost will be Â£85 for members, but might be a tad more for guests. Includes the usual bacon rolls on arrival, and the full Berkshire lunch.:thup: Normal cost for golf and food is well over Â£150.

Not sure how many forumers will be allowed to play, but I imagine it will be around 15. Priority will be given to those that have supported the day in the past.

I will update details when I have them.


----------



## Crow (Oct 27, 2016)

.
.
........


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 27, 2016)

Excellent Rich
Feel free to count one in


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 27, 2016)

If you have space after the regulars have taken 1st dibs then yes please


----------



## IanM (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd be very keen to play subject to the usual ....


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd like to subject to remembering how to play golf again!!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 29, 2016)

I'll be there Rich.
Can you send me a membership application form when you get back from hols please mate???
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## richart (Oct 29, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I'll be there Rich.
Can you send me a membership application form when you get back from hols please mate???
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

 You don't need one Rob. Just pay your Â£20 membership fee at The Brrkshire, and buy a  Mariners tie for Â£10 and you are in.:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 29, 2016)

richart said:



			You don't need one Rob. Just pay your Â£20 membership fee at The Brrkshire, and buy a  Mariners tie for Â£10 and you are in.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Jeez. You didn't tell me it was _*that *_expensive!!


----------



## richart (Oct 29, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Jeez. You didn't tell me it was _*that *_expensive!!


Click to expand...

Keeps the riff-raff in.


----------



## Fish (Oct 29, 2016)

In the diary, although I'm already a Mariner &#128526;&#127948;

Have you got a list of 2017 fixtures already Rich, I've not seen any, want to play at lot more meets next year.


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi Rich, I'd provionally like to take a spot if there's space. Thanks. Nick


----------



## richart (Oct 29, 2016)

Fish said:



			In the diary, although I'm already a Mariner &#128526;&#127948;

Have you got a list of 2017 fixtures already Rich, I've not seen any, want to play at lot more meets next year.
		
Click to expand...

 No just The Berkshire. Coursesare booked though, so I am sure we will hear from Geoff soon.


----------



## paulw4701 (Nov 2, 2016)

Count me in rich.didn't  realise           it          was that easy to join the mariners I'll join on the day if that's OK


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Count me in rich.didn't  realise           it          was that easy to join the mariners I'll join on the day if that's OK
		
Click to expand...

Paul - empty your mailbox


----------



## paulw4701 (Nov 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Paul - empty your mailbox 

Click to expand...

Done


----------



## richart (Nov 2, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Count me in rich.didn't  realise           it          was that easy to join the mariners I'll join on the day if that's OK
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem Paul.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 3, 2016)

Moi aussi, Richart.

Hoh-he-hon Hoh-he-hon.


----------



## njrose51 (Nov 3, 2016)

Quick question...what exactly is The Mariners? I'm guessing a society?


----------



## richart (Nov 3, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Quick question...what exactly is The Mariners? I'm guessing a society?
		
Click to expand...

 Correct. Started in the 50's, and named after a pub in Frensham, near the Ponds. Nothing to do with sailors.


----------



## njrose51 (Nov 4, 2016)

richart said:



			Correct. Started in the 50's, and named after a pub in Frensham, near the Ponds. Nothing to do with sailors.

Click to expand...

I'd be interested in joining, if there is space of course, but where do you play? Is it mainly Surrey? I'm based in Sussex. Cheers. N


----------



## richart (Nov 4, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			I'd be interested in joining, if there is space of course, but where do you play? Is it mainly Surrey? I'm based in Sussex. Cheers. N
		
Click to expand...

We play The Berkshire, Blackmoor, North Hants, Camberley, Cowdray Park, Alresford, West Surrey, Liphook and West Hill. This year cost for these courses is Â£70, which includes all food. The Berkshire is usually about Â£80 for members. Most days we have about 20 play, so only a small society. There are probably ten Forumers in the society, and it is very friendly.

Â£20 a year membership, and a Mariners tie is Â£10.


----------



## njrose51 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks, that sounds great and certainly interested, budget, work and wife permitting. There are only 2 courses that are really too far. Also as my daughter lives in Lightwater, I can link in golf and a visit. Winner! 

I assume it is just a society style day, no order of merit or anything like that?  

hopefully see you a the Berkshire.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 4, 2016)

Do you have room for a gorgeous, leggy 6ft blonde? I'll see if Louise is free as well


----------



## richart (Nov 4, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Do you have room for a gorgeous, leggy 6ft blonde? I'll see if Louise is free as well  

Click to expand...

One of you is always welcome, the other:mmm: You can guess which is which.


----------



## richart (Nov 4, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Thanks, that sounds great and certainly interested, budget, work and wife permitting. There are only 2 courses that are really too far. Also as my daughter lives in Lightwater, I can link in golf and a visit. Winner! 

I assume it is just a society style day, no order of merit or anything like that?  

hopefully see you a the Berkshire.
		
Click to expand...

Very informal, prizes on the day. You can play as many or as few days as you like. Anyone that has played will tell you how friendly we are, and that we don't take the golf too seriously.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 10, 2016)

richart said:



			We don't take the golf too seriously after the first four or five holes.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Date for your diaries. My golf society, The Mariners, is playing The Berkshire, Red course, on Wednesday 22nd March 2017

Cost will be Â£85 for members, but might be a tad more for guests. Includes the usual bacon rolls on arrival, and the full Berkshire lunch.:thup: Normal cost for golf and food is well over Â£150.

Not sure how many forumers will be allowed to play, but I imagine it will be around 15. Priority will be given to those that have supported the day in the past.

I will update details when I have them.
		
Click to expand...

 Confirmed Â£90 for guests. If you wish to join the Mariners suggest you do it at The Berkshire, to save the extra fiver for guests.:thup:

Looks like we have the following interested :

Crow *
PhilTheFragger *
anotherdouble
IanM
Paperboy *
Smiffy *
njrose51
PaulW4701 *
JohnnyDee *
Drive4Show *
Lovely Louise *

* donates those that have played before with the Mariners at the Berkshire.

Anyone else interested ?


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Nov 20, 2016)

Sign me up Ricardo :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2016)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Sign me up Ricardo :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Will do champ !


----------



## Twire (Nov 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Confirmed Â£90 for guests. If you wish to join the Mariners suggest you do it at The Berkshire, to save the extra fiver for guests.:thup:

Looks like we have the following interested :

Crow *
PhilTheFragger *
anotherdouble
IanM
Paperboy *
Smiffy *
njrose51
PaulW4701 *
JohnnyDee *
Drive4Show *
Lovely Louise *

* donates those that have played before with the Mariners at the Berkshire.

Anyone else interested ?
		
Click to expand...

It's HID's birthday on the 23rd, so I would be risking castration.... maybe next year.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Nov 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Confirmed Â£90 for guests. If you wish to join the Mariners suggest you do it at The Berkshire, to save the extra fiver for guests.:thup:

Looks like we have the following interested :

Crow *
PhilTheFragger *
anotherdouble
IanM
Paperboy *
Smiffy *
njrose51
PaulW4701 *
JohnnyDee *
Drive4Show *
Lovely Louise *

* donates those that have played before with the Mariners at the Berkshire.

Anyone else interested ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes please !


----------



## richart (Nov 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Confirmed Â£90 for guests. If you wish to join the Mariners suggest you do it at The Berkshire, to save the extra fiver for guests.:thup:

Looks like we have the following interested :

Crow *
PhilTheFragger *
anotherdouble
IanM
Paperboy *
Smiffy *
njrose51
PaulW4701 *
JohnnyDee *
Drive4Show *
Lovely Louise *
Topoftheflop *
Mikejohnchapman

* donates those that have played before with the Mariners at the Berkshire.

Anyone else interested ?
		
Click to expand...

Updated list. 

Out of interest it is the Mariners 70th anniversary next year.:thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Updated list. 

Out of interest it is the Mariners 70th anniversary next year.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise you were a founder member Rich 

But I'd like to come along again if there is still room please?


----------



## richart (Nov 21, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Didn't realise you were a founder member Rich 

But I'd like to come along again if there is still room please?
		
Click to expand...

 After that remark, on your bike.:angry:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 21, 2016)

richart said:



			After that remark, on your bike.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Is that a yes?


----------



## IanM (Nov 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Correct. Started in the 50's, and named after a pub in Frensham, near the Ponds. Nothing to do with sailors.

Click to expand...


Heck....had my wedding reception there in the 1990s......maybe you need to sign me up as a member


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2016)

IanM said:



			Heck....had my wedding reception there in the 1990s......maybe you need to sign me up as a member

Click to expand...

 Strangely it is now a wedding venue, and no longer a pub. You could use it again for your next marriage.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 22, 2016)

oxfordcomma said:



			is that a yes? 

Click to expand...


*absolutely not!*


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2016)

drive4show said:



*absolutely not!* 

Click to expand...

 I am glad you said that. Poor girl is still in shock.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 22, 2016)

drive4show said:



*absolutely not!* 

Click to expand...

:rofl:That one isn't going to go away, is it? I'm a reformed character nowadays I'll have you know.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 22, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			:rofl:That one isn't going to go away, is it? I'm a reformed character nowadays I'll have you know.
		
Click to expand...

It was the highlight of the entire trip Ben


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			:rofl:That one isn't going to go away, is it? I'm a reformed character nowadays I'll have you know.
		
Click to expand...

You had better be if you are going to play at The Berkshire. Posh club, and they don't like rude aggressive oiks. Just saying.


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2016)

richart said:



			You had better be if you are going to play at The Berkshire. Posh club, and they don't like rude aggressive oiks. Just saying.

Click to expand...

No they don't &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 4, 2016)

When do you want money Rich


----------



## richart (Dec 4, 2016)

anotherdouble said:



			When do you want money Rich
		
Click to expand...

We normally pay on the day, but if monies are needed earlier I will post on here.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 4, 2016)

richart said:



			We normally pay on the day, but if monies are needed earlier I will post on here.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## User20205 (Dec 6, 2016)

Are there any spots left for this Rich?
Stick me down as a guest as I think my mariners membership may have lapsed


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2016)

therod said:



			Are there any spots left for this Rich?
Stick me down as a guest as I think my mariners membership may have lapsed 

Click to expand...

 Will do Nick.:thup:


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi, a couple ofquestions please:

When will you be able to confirm players?
What time do you usually meet?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2017)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Hi, a couple ofquestions please:

When will you be able to confirm players?
What time do you usually meet?
		
Click to expand...

Normally we meet at around 7:30 for Bacon Roll and Coffee

The email hasn't gone out yet confirming numbers but expected in the next couple of weeks


----------



## richart (Feb 2, 2017)

Been a while since I have updated this, so might as well start a new list. I have 15 places at the moment, so if you still would like to play please confirm below. Anyone new to the thread put your name down as a reserve and I will see if I can get any more places. Â£90 for guests, Red course. Probably meeting from 7.30 for bacon rolls, with tee times from 8.30 ish. 

Mariners will be notified of details next week, so I am ahead of the game.


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2017)

Removed


----------



## richart (Feb 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			This was the last/lastest list of names Rich.

If you wish to join the Mariners suggest you do it at The Berkshire, to save the extra fiver for guests.

Looks like we have the following interested :

Crow *
PhilTheFragger *
anotherdouble
IanM
Paperboy *
Smiffy *
njrose51
PaulW4701 *
JohnnyDee *
Drive4Show *
Lovely Louise *
Topoftheflop *
Mikejohnchapman
therod*

* donates those that have played before with the Mariners at the Berkshire.

Anyone else interested ?
		
Click to expand...

Robin, I want confirmed names now, so prefer a new list. I also forgot to say I need real names and handicaps as well. Forumers that are Mariners need to wait until invite comes out next week.

Payment is on the day, but if anyone has to drop out as much notice as possible would be appreciated.

I believe a waiting list has been introduced to join the Mariners, but will confirm on the day.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 2, 2017)

Paperboy - Simon Betteridge 13 apparently :O


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2017)

Smiffy 13


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 2, 2017)

Im still up for it Rich

Philip Murgatroyd 19.4


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 2, 2017)

If there is a space available I would love tp play.

Steve Ashford 13.6


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 2, 2017)

Paperboy - Simon Betteridge 13 apparently :O
Anotherdouble Chris Lovell 14


----------



## Crow (Feb 2, 2017)

Sorry Richart, I've just been totting up the cost of my away days planned for this year and the figure is frightening!

As I've previously played both courses at The Berkshire courtesy of The Mariners and most of the other planned trips already have a deposit paid, or paid in full, it pains me to have to say that I'm going to have to duck out this year. 

Hopefully I'll be able to renew the acquaintance in 2018.


----------



## paulw4701 (Feb 2, 2017)

Paulw4701 Paul walter 11 count me in please


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 2, 2017)

As long as Gordon isn't going to come along saying ABSOLUTELY NOT I'm still in please Rich 
Oxfordcomma - Ben Woodham - 18


----------



## User20205 (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm still up for this, day booked off

Nick Roddis 8


----------



## IanM (Feb 3, 2017)

In my diary....


----------



## njrose51 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry Richart, I'm now playing in 2 society days that month, so the cost and the looks from 'Er Indoors - "Really, another golf day?" are getting too much! Will look out for the next event though! Hope it goes well.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mikejohnchapman  -  Mike Chapman (surprisingly) - 5


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 3, 2017)

Oxfordcomma said:



			As long as Gordon isn't going to come along saying ABSOLUTELY NOT I'm still in please Rich 
Oxfordcomma - Ben Woodham - 18
		
Click to expand...

Perish the thought!!  

Gordon Ross.....a classy 5
Louise Sims......chopping it round off scratch   

:thup:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Perish the thought!!  

Gordon Ross.....a classy 5
Louise Sims......chopping it round off scratch   

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

have you been upsetting Ben, Gordon??
should the above not read.

Louise = Classy, as much as I admire your game I'd use gritty & functional  as opposed to classy. More Faldo, than Seve ??


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Perish the thought!!  

Gordon Ross.....a classy 5
Louise Sims......chopping it round off scratch   

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Did you hit a couple of wrong keys Gordon ? l instead of r and s instead of p ?


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			If there is a space available I would love tp play.

Steve Ashford 13.6
		
Click to expand...

Steve there will be a place for you, so put in your diary.:thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2017)

njrose51 said:



			Sorry Richart, I'm now playing in 2 society days that month, so the cost and the looks from 'Er Indoors - "Really, another golf day?" are getting too much! Will look out for the next event though! Hope it goes well.
		
Click to expand...

 Not a problem Nick. I am sure we will be playing The Berkshire next year around the same time.


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2017)

IanM said:



			In my diary....

Click to expand...

 Ian can I have your surname and handicap please.


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2017)

Oxfordcomma said:



			As long as Gordon isn't going to come along saying ABSOLUTELY NOT I'm still in please Rich 
Oxfordcomma - Ben Woodham - 18
		
Click to expand...

 You can play as long as you do not upset the female staff.


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2017)

Crow said:



			Sorry Richart, I've just been totting up the cost of my away days planned for this year and the figure is frightening!

As I've previously played both courses at The Berkshire courtesy of The Mariners and most of the other planned trips already have a deposit paid, or paid in full, it pains me to have to say that I'm going to have to duck out this year. 

Hopefully I'll be able to renew the acquaintance in 2018.
		
Click to expand...

 That is a shame Nick. I will make sure I get a deposit off you next year.


----------



## IanM (Feb 3, 2017)

richart said:



			Ian can I have your surname and handicap please.
		
Click to expand...


Ian Miller 13 handicap


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2017)

IanM said:



			Ian Miller 13 handicap
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers Ian.:thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 4, 2017)

richart said:



			Steve there will be a place for you, so put in your diary.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Rich

Great, its in the diary, really looking forward to it.

AAC


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2017)

Just to confirm the following have a place at The Berkshire :

Paperboy
Smiffy
Philthefragger
Drive4Show
Lovely Louise
ArnoldArmChewer
IanM
Therod
Mikejohnchapman
Anotherdouble
Paulw4701
Oxfordcomma

JohnnyDee could you confirm if you are playing, and if so your real name and handicap. 

Still a couple of places available for a fantastic course, and cracking lunch all at a great price.:thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2017)

Before I forget, you will need jacket and tie for lunch. It is a stunning lunch so well worth getting dressed up for.:thup:

Louise is exempt, but Gordon can you tell her she will still need to wear her posh kit.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 8, 2017)

richart said:



			Before I forget, you will need jacket and tie for lunch. It is a stunning lunch so well worth getting dressed up for.:thup:

Louise is exempt, but Gordon can you tell her she will still need to wear her posh kit. 

Click to expand...

Is that your 'polite' way of saying short skirt?


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Is that your 'polite' way of saying short skirt?
		
Click to expand...

 If she wears her tight leggings in the dining room, we might have a few Mariners getting a bit hot under the collar.


----------



## Hendo434 (Feb 11, 2017)

Is there space for one more and possibly a guest?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2017)

richart said:



			If she wears her tight leggings in the dining room, we might have a few Mariners getting a bit hot under the collar.

Click to expand...


Have never had that problem before when I've worn mine....


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2017)

Hendo434 said:



			Is there space for one more and possibly a guest?
		
Click to expand...

 I can squeeze you in, but unfortunately no guests.


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Have never had that problem before when I've worn mine....


Click to expand...

Bloody hell, you'd look like Max Wall &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Feb 11, 2017)

richart said:



			We play The Berkshire, Blackmoor, North Hants, Camberley, Cowdray Park, Alresford, West Surrey, Liphook and West Hill. This year cost for these courses is Â£70, which includes all food. The Berkshire is usually about Â£80 for members. Most days we have about 20 play, so only a small society. There are probably ten Forumers in the society, and it is very friendly.

Â£20 a year membership, and a Mariners tie is Â£10.
		
Click to expand...

Any idea when any of the other meeting are?


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2017)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Any idea when any of the other meeting are?
		
Click to expand...

If you take the Berkshire as March, then all the courses previously mentioned are played monthly thereafter. i.e Blackmoor April, North Hants May etc etc. West Hill is in November and we are playing Hankley in December as part of our 70th anniversary celebrations. If you want exact dates you will be able to get them at The Berkshire.:thup:


----------



## Hendo434 (Feb 12, 2017)

Ok. My mate will be disappointed but I'm in! Please add my name to the list.

Simon Henderson 12.7


----------



## richart (Feb 12, 2017)

Hendo434 said:



			Ok. My mate will be disappointed but I'm in! Please add my name to the list.

Simon Henderson 12.7
		
Click to expand...

Will do Simon.:thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2017)

richart said:



			Just to confirm the following have a place at The Berkshire :

Paperboy
Smiffy
Philthefragger
Drive4Show
Lovely Louise
ArnoldArmChewer
IanM
Therod
Mikejohnchapman
Anotherdouble
Paulw4701
Oxfordcomma
Hendo434
		
Click to expand...

I am giving the list of players to the organizer in the next couple of day, so he can do the draw and tee times. We will be teeing off the 1st and 12th. 

If you can not play let me know asap. Forumers will play together as far as possible, though the Mariners are very friendly should you play with any of them.

Phil and Simon. I hope you will be fit to play.


----------



## IanM (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey, it just gets better!  The mighty (cough splutter) Aldershot are at home on the Tuesday night too......hotel booked all sorted!


----------



## richart (Mar 7, 2017)

IanM said:



			Hey, it just gets better!  The mighty (cough splutter) Aldershot are at home on the Tuesday night too......hotel booked all sorted! 

Click to expand...

 If you are an Aldershot supporter your invitation is withdrawn !


----------



## IanM (Mar 7, 2017)

They don't have "supporters" they only have "sufferers!!"

...Hey, born in Guildford, grew up in Guildford... local League Team as a boy... Aldershot.   I suppose I could have jumped on the Man U bandwagon! Goodness, heck no


----------



## richart (Mar 7, 2017)

IanM said:



			They don't have "supporters" they only have "sufferers!!"

...Hey, born in Guildford, grew up in Guildford... local League Team as a boy... Aldershot.   I suppose I could have jumped on the Man U bandwagon! Goodness, heck no
		
Click to expand...

No problems with that, it is just I am a Reading supporter. Mind you we haven't had a derby with your lot for some time.


----------



## IanM (Mar 7, 2017)

Heck I am old enough to have been to Elm Park back in the day when that game meant something.... you talk to some Madstad folk and they've no idea what Elm Park was!   

I was there on a hot Easter Monday when Paul Bennett flattened Andy Needham in the box and the ref looked the other way... cost us promotion that year.... then Bennett signed for us and it took several years before folk stopped booing him!  (was that 1979/80?  Cant remember!)


----------



## richart (Mar 7, 2017)

IanM said:



			Heck I am old enough to have been to Elm Park back in the day when that game meant something.... you talk to some Madstad folk and they've no idea what Elm Park was!   

I was there on a hot Easter Monday when Paul Bennett flattened Andy Needham in the box and the ref looked the other way... cost us promotion that year.... then Bennett signed for us and it took several years before folk stopped booing him!  (was that 1979/80?  Cant remember!)
		
Click to expand...

 First game at Elm Park 69/70 season. Barrow at home and we won 6-3 !! Did watch a few Aldershot games when they had their good FA Cup run. John Dungworth scored a load that season, and was sold on to Shrewsbury from memory. Hopefully Aldershot will get back in the league.


----------



## IanM (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey, proper old school Bickieman!   John Dungworth....what a man... great cup run that year.


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2017)

I have a space if anyone fancies a lovely course followed by a great lunch !

Tee times to be announced shortly.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 14, 2017)

richart said:



			First game at *Elm Park* 69/70 season. Barrow at home and we won 6-3 !! Did watch a few Aldershot games when they had their good FA Cup run. John Dungworth scored a load that season, and was sold on to Shrewsbury from memory. Hopefully Aldershot will get back in the league.
		
Click to expand...

I once played and scored at Elm park, under 14's cup final. Those were the days.


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			I once played and scored at Elm park, under 14's cup final. Those were the days.
		
Click to expand...

 That was probably before even my time Sean.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 15, 2017)

richart said:



			That was probably before even my time Sean.

Click to expand...

you mean before you started wearing a flat cap!?


----------



## IanM (Mar 20, 2017)

What time is kick off?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 20, 2017)

IanM said:



			What time is kick off?
		
Click to expand...

I think the tee is booked from 8.30 Ian with most people planning to get there around 7.30(ish) onwards.
That will be a 5.30 start for me then!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm hoping to be right at the back of the field as it's a silly early start for me too


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 20, 2017)

Any news on playing groups? Just so I apologise now for my golf &#128514;


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Any news on playing groups? Just so I apologise now for my golf &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

 Tee times, groups hopefully later today. I have asked for late tee times so fingers crossed.


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2017)

richart said:



			Tee times, groups hopefully later today. I have asked for late tee times so fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Right, we are meeting at 7.30, with tee off times between 8.30 and 9.00. Two tee start, so leave clubs in the car in case you are off the 12th. Short drive from clubhouse.

Please remember to bring jacket and tie, otherwise you will miss out on lunch.

Cash on the day please.

If I get exact tee off times I will confirm on here, otherwise you will be advised on the day. . Allow plenty of travelling time, as traffic around the club can be very busy.

Rich


----------



## IanM (Mar 20, 2017)

Super.... all good to go!! Office in Southampton tomorrow, then up to Hotel nearby in the evening......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks like the weather is going to be a tad nasty &#128563;


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

Have fun tomorrow everyone, great course/s, excellent clubhouse and a superb meal afterwards, can't be there unfortunately as my new business is picking up along with the weather, although I think you might want to take your waterproofs with you 

Lots of photo's peeps, you know the drill :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 21, 2017)

Fish said:



			Have fun tomorrow everyone, although I think you might want to take your waterproofs with you 

Click to expand...

Sounds like a "Smiffy" day....


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Sounds like a "Smiffy" day....


Click to expand...

don't worry, it will be gone by 11. I'll hold the brolley while you roll up !!


----------



## IanM (Mar 21, 2017)

In all seriousness.... I assume we've committed numbers and that's what we'll get billed for?  So it its raining cat and dogs tomorrow morning, there is no escape?

(Says the Surrey boy who lives in Wales and told his playing partners on Sunday _in the pouring rain _that he was pleased to be playing in a sunny Berkshire on Wednesday! )

Serves me right!


----------



## paulw4701 (Mar 21, 2017)

IanM said:



			In all seriousness.... I assume we've committed numbers and that's what we'll get billed for?  So it its raining cat and dogs tomorrow morning, there is no escape?

(Says the Surrey boy who lives in Wales and told his playing partners on Sunday _in the pouring rain _that he was pleased to be playing in a sunny Berkshire on Wednesday! )

Serves me right!
		
Click to expand...

So it's your fault it's going to be wet tomorrow


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Sounds like a "Smiffy" day....


Click to expand...

A solid 5hrs of wall to wall wetness from 8am, I'd get some new wipers for them goggles :smirk:

We should run a sweep for H4H's on how many holes you'll complete


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 21, 2017)

Fish said:



			A solid 5hrs of wall to wall wetness from 8am, I'd get some new wipers for them goggles :smirk:

We should run a sweep for H4H's on how many holes you'll complete  

Click to expand...

He could still throw a sickie


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 21, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			He could still throw a sickie
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't thought of that.....but now that you mention it, I am feeling a little "achey" 


Just looked at the forecast, it's ****.
My car is playing up as well.
And my tennis elbow has come back.
Bugger


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 21, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I hadn't thought of that.....but now that you mention it, I am feeling a little "achey" 


Just looked at the forecast, it's ****.
My car is playing up as well.
And my tennis elbow has come back.
Bugger
		
Click to expand...

The car is the best one mate they are just so unreliable at times


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 21, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			The car is the best one mate they are just so unreliable at times

Click to expand...

I have emailed Rich, I think I'm going to bale.
I haven't played since October, heart hasn't been in it and I really don't fancy a two plus hour drive to get pissed on.
Sorry lads


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I have emailed Rich, I think I'm going to bale.
I haven't played since October, heart hasn't been in it and I really don't fancy a two plus hour drive to get pissed on.
Sorry lads
		
Click to expand...

Tee times have just been sent out at well. 

Disappointing ..


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 21, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tee times have just been sent out at well. 

Disappointing ..
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate.
When you have to wear glasses to play in, you'll feel the same way when it's lashing down.
Total waste of time.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 21, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tee times have just been sent out at well. 

Disappointing ..
		
Click to expand...

Can you post them up please Phil?


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I have emailed Rich, I think I'm going to bale.
I haven't played since October, heart hasn't been in it and I really don't fancy a two plus hour drive to get pissed on.
Sorry lads
		
Click to expand...

Ok Rob. My mate Lee can take your place.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Can you post them up please Phil?
		
Click to expand...

When rich gets on line he will post them - he was in the email list :thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Can you post them up please Phil?
		
Click to expand...


Gordon, we are off at 9.05 from the first. Latest tee time, so I did my best for you and Louise.

I will post up rest in a minute !


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 21, 2017)

richart said:



			Ok Rob. My mate Lee can take your place.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers Rich. I'm glad I haven't dropped you in it too much but was quite prepared to pay me entry fee if you needed it.
Rob


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry mate.
When you have to wear glasses to play in, you'll feel the same way when it's lashing down.
Total waste of time.
		
Click to expand...

Had to put up with the same myself for years - contacts are the way to go , how do you manage to get through fishing ! Shame you won't be there , hopefully next time


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2017)

8.30 off the 12th

Paul Walter
Nick Roddis
Mike Chapman 

8.51 (12th tee)
Dave Sanders
Phil Murgatroyd (Phil you are playing with President and organizer for the day, so best behaviour please.
John Scott
Tony Derrick

8.58 (12th tee)

Simon Betteridge
Richard Frost
Mark Vardy
Charlie Ho

Those off the 12th, please leave your clubs,shoes etc in the car, and it is a short drive, less than two minutes to 12th tee. You do not need to leave the course, just follow signs to the 12th tee from outside clubhouse. 

8.51 (1st tee)

Steve Ashford
Simon Henderson
Ian Miller
Ben Woodham

9.05 (1st tee)

Richard Hart
Gordon Ross
Louise Sims
Lee Yates


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Cheers Rich. I'm glad I haven't dropped you in it too much but was quite prepared to pay me entry fee if you needed it.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

 Not a problem Rob. I have brought in a ringer to beat T and L.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 22, 2017)

Apart from the rain, which actually wasn't as bad as I feared it might be. it was a very good day

The Red Course is unique as it has 6 par3's, 6 par 4's and 6 par 5's , with no hole followed by a hole of the same par
It is a stunning course, think I preferred it to the Blue and not too far behind Swinley Forest, which is just over the road.

Winner had 36 points , I was well happy with 29 considering the conditions and recent health issues

3 pars and perfect greens which considering the wet, were very true

The Carvery was humungus , and very very good

The sun did pop out for a bit near the end and everyone started steaming 

Great to see so many forummers there


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 22, 2017)

Unlike Fragger I thought the rain was worse and more persistent than I was expecting, however that said it did not spoil my (and I hope my pp's) enjoyment of a stunning golf course, as Fragger said it is a great layout in fine condition.  My thanks to Ian and Ben who provided good company all day and to Richard for providing the opportunity to play.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 22, 2017)

Glad to hear you had a reasonable day. It's been chucking it down and blowing a gale here all day so not a lot done but I think I dodged a bullet.


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Apart from the rain, which actually wasn't as bad as I feared it might be. it was a very good day

The Red Course is unique as it has 6 par3's, 6 par 4's and 6 par 5's , with no hole followed by a hole of the same par
It is a stunning course, think I preferred it to the Blue and not too far behind Swinley Forest, which is just over the road.

Winner had 36 points , I was well happy with 29 considering the conditions and recent health issues

3 pars and perfect greens which considering the wet, were very true

The Carvery was humungus , and very very good

The sun did pop out for a bit near the end and everyone started steaming 

Great to see so many forummers there
		
Click to expand...

 You were only two points off the guest prize Phil. Well played, and I agree the Red is better than the Blue. Considering the rain it was in great condition. Food is always great.

Hopefully next year the weather will be perfect.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2017)

Once again another enjoyable day - it's the one that is always in the diary first 

The rain the end wasn't as bad as feared Bar a 15 min heavy downpour - course in great nick and my two guests walked off with the prizes :whoo:


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 22, 2017)

Cheers Rich as ever for the invite. Played reasonably well considering hit anything but a iron and putter pretty well. 

27 points very happy with as only my third game in 5 months. Pleasure playing with Mark and Richard.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Mar 22, 2017)

Had a great day today on the Red Course. The weather was actually much better than I had feared.

Thanks to Phil for his invitation again. &#128077;


----------



## IanM (Mar 23, 2017)

Smashing day out , many thanks for the opportunity to participate.  Great to put some faces to forum names.   Weather wasn't actually that bad apart from the squally bit on 12th and 13th.   I went birdie par there, so maybe I needed more rain, cos I want up to much on the other 16 holes!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 23, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			...

The Red Course is *unique as it has 6 par3's, 6 par 4's and 6 par 5's* , with *no hole followed by a hole of the same par.*
...
		
Click to expand...

Er.....Try again! - both highlighted bits!  One is 'out of date' by 10 years! The other is simply wrong!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 23, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			Er.....Try again! - both highlighted bits!  One is 'out of date' by 10 years! The other is simply wrong!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for pointing that out, I'll sleep much better tonight.


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2017)

Phil is right though, because he started on the 12th. :ears:


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 23, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Thanks for pointing that out, I'll sleep much better tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Happy to hear that Gordon! My view is that if someone (specially a Mod?) is going to make a statement (of fact), then it should either be accurate, or open to correction!

I often play at The Shire, which has a similar 6,6,6 setup. Berkshire has a much friendlier starting hole though (The Blue's 1st is 'interesting' though!)! Par changes every hole on each 9 at The Shire (9 and 10 are both Par 4s so does not change 'every' hole).



richart said:



			Phil is right though, because he started on the 12th. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			If someone (specially a Mod?) is going to make a statement (of fact), then it should either be accurate, or open to correction!
		
Click to expand...

Wherever did you get the idea that Phil is a moderator????


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 23, 2017)

Don't see what being a mod has to do it. 

Ok so there are a very small number of courses that have a 6,6,6 layout, maybe the phrase "almost unique" would satisfy your inner pedant. 

Yes I started on the 12th so my statement is accurate, however looking at the card in retrospect, I concede that holes 11 & 12 are both par 4's. 

Happy now? &#128564;


----------



## chrisd (Mar 23, 2017)

"Stupid boy Pike"

:rofl:


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 24, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			maybe the phrase *"almost unique"* would satisfy your inner pedant. 


Happy now? &#128564;
		
Click to expand...

Is that a bit like being almost pregnant?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 24, 2017)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Is that a bit like being almost pregnant?
		
Click to expand...

We have found Foxie's long lost brother  :lol::cheers:


----------

